# For All You Psn User



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

due to the hacking i read that psn is gonna be back on sometime today and for all the trouble were getting a 30day free playstation plus membership and a couple other goodies!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Why dont you just post in the gaming thread?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

We have a gaming thread?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Thank God all of that is over, what would of happened if people weren't able to stay at home and play video games against their friends. One can only imagine the chaos. . .

Also, there's a gaming thread?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I never knew about playstation plus. Looks like you need to pay to get some of the services xbox gets if you want them lol..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

guys chill no one visits that thread much so i wated everyone to see this

and zanni


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

You are right - why would the rules apply to you?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

dude STFU its just a thread , ohhhh mybaddd t wasn't in the game thread sorry veryy veryy sorry


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

good sh*t man finally


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

can someone explain me what's the 30 day trial piranha freak talked about ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

matc said:


> can someone explain me what's the 30 day trial piranha freak talked about ?


Playstation Plus. A pay service just like xbox live, but it goes on top of the PSN free service unlike xbox live.

More demos, free games, beta access, more things.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

is it back on yet?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

there is a gaming thread and it gets used often enough THAT ITS PINNED AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE *facepalm*


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

free 30 day trial for our stolen identities....fair trade imo


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ahahah yea and i doubt this is true but i also read theres money given to usfor the wait


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I doubt we get money. Theres so many that got stolen that if we did, itd be like $2. Anyways, I already asked my credit card company yesterday to give me a new card.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

the free month of psn is like a 6 dollar value. plus early reports say that all games downloaded will not work after your free trial unless you remain an active psn member.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah all the games you download off psn plus will get deleted or just unable to play (i dont know which it is) once it expires..

when does this take effect?

and zanni yeah there is a pay version of psn but you get a bunch of free sh*t and you dont need it to play online


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your not playing online currently  And when you can its on a crappy connection.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ì only use my ps3 for movies and netflix now anyway so idrc


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Then don't argue the gaming aspect of it lol...

The PS3 is better for "Entertainment" I will give it that


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

but its not like i havent.. ive played black ops on both exact same experience less lag on the ps3 tbh

youve never played on psn ever so you cant argue it either using your logic.. at least i have both systems


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Your not playing online currently  And when you can its on a crappy connection.


Your playing on a crappy system.

PCs FTW!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigga said:


> youve never played on psn ever so you cant argue it either using your logic.. at least i have both systems


You can't fix stupid. So just let him be.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I have played on both systems lol... Why would I make an opinion on connection and gameplay if I didn't? God your dumb.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Zanni ur so ignorant FACE THE FACTS BOi

Or i gun find u


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

so is the playstation plus active already or what?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dude last time i checked the dam thing still says undergoing maintanence


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I have played on both systems lol... Why would I make an opinion on connection and gameplay if I didn't? God your dumb.


I've played on all systems out there for this gen and last gen. Plus owned all the last gen systems. I did own/purchase all of this gen systems too. Chances are you played at once play at someones house, played a lousy game on a lousy connection and then got married to 360.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Xbox was better console last gen,graphically anyway, ps2 had better games. This gen though the 360 is just blown out of the water you cant do anything on that thing without paying for it


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I've always liked the PS2... and will be picking up a PS3... just my preference... gotta get back into MK


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hell yeah smoke!

Viva la PSN


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Traveller said:


> View attachment 201697


Thats just 1 console there sir.









I love the Powerglove, its so bad.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The Wizard FTW!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bad news guys gamestop just told me psn has been hacked again!!



Traveller said:


> View attachment 201697


Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

It's going to stay hacked until sony realise they can't tell people what to do with a product they purchased and legally own. I don't get what the big problem is, if people want linux on their system, let them have it instead of being dictators and telling them what they can and can't do.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Traveller said:


> It's going to stay hacked until sony realise they can't tell people what to do with a product they purchased and legally own. I don't get what the big problem is, if people want linux on their system, let them have it instead of being dictators and telling them what they can and can't do.


Jeez, I would not want to be around you with hand guns, baby strollers, chain saws or pepper spray.

In reality though, a majority of companies are like that. Apple, Microsoft, etc. I agree though in the beginning they allowed Linux, now they don't. That did suck but not enough for me to get butt hurt on it.

From what I was reading I guess some hackers got into the developer side of the PSN and were downloading free stuff. So it wasn't just installing linux, it was stealing games and other crap on the developers version of the psn.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Still cant log in







Wish they would hurry the hell up and fix sh*t!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I have played on both systems lol... Why would I make an opinion on connection and gameplay if I didn't? God your dumb.


Says the person who doesn't use the correct "your" for the situation. It would be "you're", by the way. Good show.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

^^^ Grammar Nazi

j/k


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is it up yet lol i havent even used my ps3 in weeks now i guess i could go try but that would mean walking alllllll the way to the living room


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> is it up yet lol i havent even used my ps3 in weeks now i guess i could go try but that would mean walking alllllll the way to the living room


No it's not.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I read on their blog its should be up and running May 31

f*ck my life


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont give a sh*t. i'll be picking up a ps3 and here's why.

xbox is a ton of money compared to ps3. 60 dollars a year to play, WTF.

halo sucks absolute chunder ass. i can play battlefield, red dead redemption, and all the sports games (including "the show") on the ps3. the ps3 has socom, god of war, gran turrismo 5. forzo is a pile of sh*t comparatively. gears of war is a POS game as well. ps3 games have much better single player campaigns. the ps3 is also a blueray player, and can surf the web and do all the same netflix sh*t that the xbox can do. the graphics on the ps3 are also better for the most part. that's why i'll be picking up a ps3.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Your soo right , and the controlers arent huge like xbox lmao


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i dont give a sh*t. i'll be picking up a ps3 and here's why.
> 
> xbox is a ton of money compared to ps3. 60 dollars a year to play, WTF.
> 
> halo sucks absolute chunder ass. i can play battlefield, red dead redemption, and all the sports games (including "the show") on the ps3. the ps3 has socom, god of war, gran turrismo 5. forzo is a pile of sh*t comparatively. gears of war is a POS game as well. ps3 games have much better single player campaigns. the ps3 is also a blueray player, and can surf the web and do all the same netflix sh*t that the xbox can do. the graphics on the ps3 are also better for the most part. that's why i'll be picking up a ps3.


R1, check out gamestop right now. they are selling ps3's $100 off. its an amazing deal


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i dont give a sh*t. i'll be picking up a ps3 and here's why.
> 
> xbox is a ton of money compared to ps3. 60 dollars a year to play, WTF.
> 
> halo sucks absolute chunder ass. i can play battlefield, red dead redemption, and all the sports games (including "the show") on the ps3. the ps3 has socom, god of war, gran turrismo 5. forzo is a pile of sh*t comparatively. gears of war is a POS game as well. ps3 games have much better single player campaigns. the ps3 is also a blueray player, and *can surf the web* and do all the same netflix sh*t that the xbox can do. the graphics on the ps3 are also better for the most part. that's why i'll be picking up a ps3.


Unless something changed the PS3 browser is almost worthless however it does work....I miss PSN I used if for movies rentals, my cable provider charges more for the same rental (dicks)...Oh and I love killing zombies


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if you have a bluetooth keyboard the browser is pretty good you can watch videos and stuff on it


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> if you have a bluetooth keyboard the browser is pretty good you can watch videos and stuff on it


really? could you link me to a plug and play model? What about a wireless mouse:thumbsup: sorry for my ignorance on the subject but I'm not really from your generation.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ZOSICK said:


> if you have a bluetooth keyboard the browser is pretty good you can watch videos and stuff on it


really? could you link me to a plug and play model? What about a wireless mouse:thumbsup: sorry for my ignorance on the subject but I'm not really from your generation.
[/quote]
if you want to use a wired keyboard just buy with a usb port instead of the ones that have the desktop jack in it

as for the mouse here

just set it up in the accessories tab and it will work just fine


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

People who had their c/cs on their ps3 are now getting fake PSN charges.

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

is it up yet wtf?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

end of monthNahh man


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Someone just posted on my FB that its back up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

EERYONE I REPEAT PSN IS BACK ONLINE!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> EERYONE I REPEAT PSN IS BACK ONLINE!!


really? 
It's up! god must love me, Tampa won now PSN is back up


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea dude im downloading the new software right now!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn its only back in the cali area and upper new york like canada


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Damn its only back in the cali area and upper new york like canada


And Nebraska, just got done with the update.

/my old ass is off to bed.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHOO HOO!!! Im back kickin ass on Black Ops!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

RhomZilla said:


> WHOO HOO!!! Im back kickin ass on Black Ops!!!


you in cali or canada yea , for the reest of us f*ck!!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i use both systems. ps3 online blows compared to xbox. now that this happened, i'm pretty sure i'm only going to use ps3 for blurays.

i'll gladly pay a few bucks a month to have a system that won't get hacked and exploited.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Even paid systems are hackable. Ask our state dept. Sony was just too stupid to do any protection.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yupp

just dont get huh


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> Even paid systems are hackable. Ask our state dept. Sony was just too stupid to do any protection.


Nu uh diddye, you liar. If you pay $4 a month, you're completely safe. Tru storee.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

PSN is back online as of this morning, at least east coast it is.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20062983-261.html?tag=cnetRiver

Sony announced that it will restore game services for the PlayStation Network starting today, and the "restoration" will begin in stages.
Sony said nearly its entire portfolio of online games, game forums, and Web sites will go back online, but the company will also require PS3 players to reset their passwords. PSN will be restored first in the Americas, Europe, Australia, New Zealand, and the Middle East. Japan and other Asian countries will come at a later date.
Several of Sony's servers were attacked between April 17 and April 19, leading to the exposure of the personal data of more than 100 million customers who signed up for PlayStation Network, Qriocity, and Sony Online. The company took the networks--for downloading and playing games, movies, and music--offline almost four weeks ago and said earlier this week that it planned to restore them "in the next few days."
Sony said in its statement:
The company has made considerable enhancements to the data security, including updating and adding advanced security technologies; additional software monitoring and penetration and vulnerability testing; and increased levels of encryption and additional firewalls. The company also added a variety of other measures to the network infrastructure, including an early-warning system for unusual activity patterns that could signal an attempt to compromise the network.
"I'd like to send my sincere regret for the inconvenience this incident has caused you, and want to thank you all for the kind patience you've shown as we worked through the restoration process," said Kazuo Hirai, executive deputy president, Sony Corporation. "I can't thank you enough for your patience and support during this time. We know even the most loyal customers have been frustrated by this process and are anxious to use their Sony products and services again. We are taking aggressive action at all levels to address the concerns that were raised by this incident, and are making consumer data protection a full-time, companywide commitment."
Sony said it appointed Fumiaki Sakai, president of Sony Global Solutions, to be acting chief information security officer of Sony Networked Entertainment. His job will be to "reinforce overall information security across the company's network infrastructure" while also searching for someone to permanently fill the security officer spot.
To encourage its customers to come back to the service, Sony had already announced a "Welcome Back" program that includes 30 days of free access to PlayStation Plus, 30 days of free access to Music Unlimited by Qriocity, as well as free identity theft monitoring from Debix, and a promise of free downloads in the future. Sony has not yet offered specifics on the last promise.
In a video message to customers, Hirai said all PS3 customers must change their PSN and Qriocity account passwords upon their return.
Related link
• PSN breach exposes records of millions (roundup)
"Your new password can only be changed on the same PS3 in which your account was activated or through validated e-mail confirmation," Hirai said. Customers will also have to update their PS3 firmware to receive the latest security patches, which can be found here.
The multiplayer PC and PS3 gaming network Sony Online has also been relaunched after being taken offline following a breach related to the one that brought PSN down. On Thursday Sony Online announced its own compensation package for users. All players will get one month of free service, and free in-game bonuses for several of its titles. Customers who paid for "lifetime" subscriptions will get free in-game currency.
As for the services that remain offline, such as the PlayStation Store and purchasing features for Qriocity, Hirai told users they will be up as soon as possible. Sony said its goal is to restore all functionality by May 31.
The outage lasted weeks longer than Sony initially expected, and the company still has not pinpointed who was behind the second-largest security breach in U.S. history. A report from Bloomberg today cited unnamed sources who claim the hackers rented under an assumed name a server from Amazon's cloud service from which to launch the attack.
Sony has hinted it believes the hacker activist group Anonymous may have been behind the breach, saying it found a file planted on one of its servers labeled "Anonymous" and containing a fragment of the group's tag line: "We are Legion." The group has repeatedly denied it orchestrated the attack, though a recent statement from the group allowed for the possibility that people sometimes associated with Anonymous may have been involved.
CNET's Erica Ogg contributed to this report.
Updated at 6:25 p.m. PT with additional details.

Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20062983-261.html#ixzz1MSAerNNo


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

These systems are so similar, I don't see why there is any fanboyism. It's like people spend $400 on a system and then to make themsleves feel like they bought the right one, they vehemently support it.

Anyone who doesn't play on the PC is a child anyway


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Anyone know what the welcome back program will include?

I'm not looking for much maybe a couple free movie rentals, It's kind of hard for me to expect much since PSN is a free service...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Its supposed to include some free games on their paid service network. So far they're unofficial. I'd want something like $15 towards my CoD map pack =)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yupp , free 30 day subscription to playstation plus, free movies games betas exct.

Guess what... My psn just went down again


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Even paid systems are hackable. Ask our state dept. Sony was just too stupid to do any protection.


Nu uh diddye, you liar. If you pay $4 a month, you're completely safe. Tru storee.
[/quote]
If Im correct Xbox used to be free, got hacked, and now the reason why 3690 gamers pay to play online. All that money goes to protecting their servers. I hope because of this recent breach, PSN doesnt go that same route.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If you cant afford 60 dollars per year for Xbox Live you are a peasant and should be playing marbles instead of video games.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RhomZilla said:


> Even paid systems are hackable. Ask our state dept. Sony was just too stupid to do any protection.


Nu uh diddye, you liar. If you pay $4 a month, you're completely safe. Tru storee.
[/quote]
If Im correct Xbox used to be free, got hacked, and now the reason why 3690 gamers pay to play online. All that money goes to protecting their servers. I hope because of this recent breach, PSN doesnt go that same route.
[/quote]
nope even on the old xbox you had to pay to play


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Even paid systems are hackable. Ask our state dept. Sony was just too stupid to do any protection.


Nu uh diddye, you liar. If you pay $4 a month, you're completely safe. Tru storee.
[/quote]
If Im correct Xbox used to be free, got hacked, and now the reason why 3690 gamers pay to play online. All that money goes to protecting their servers. I hope because of this recent breach, PSN doesnt go that same route.
[/quote]
nope even on the old xbox you had to pay to play
[/quote]

Yeah, as long as I remember (since xbox came out) when I worked at a video game store for fun xbox was always pay to play online.


----------

